# Is any deep explanation of MPD5 concepts exists?



## DeadLoco (Jan 26, 2018)

I want to dig into the MPD5 configuration but I have no clue about terms meaning. Can't get the big picture from the same config copypasted all around. MPD5 native documentation is rather the reference for those who knows already. Can somebody advise some more detailed reading for self education?


----------



## aragats (Jan 29, 2018)

DeadLoco said:


> MPD5 native documentation is rather the reference for those who knows already


If you mean these docs, they are not bad (the local copy is installed to file:///usr/local/share/doc/mpd5/mpd17.html).


----------

